# Pro Master Lens Quality?



## jbylake (Aug 31, 2009)

All of my lenses are canon glass, but I want to experiment with macro.
100 mm with 50mm ext tubes to get 1:1 go for about 150 and up on Ebay.
Promaster sells a 100 mm macro lens for about 100 bucks.  I know you get what you pay for, but I'm not sure how long I will hold a interest in macro.
I could get the PM and experiment, but if it's junk, I'd just probably wished I'd gotten the canon in the first place.

Any feedback about these lenses would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

J.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2009)

Check out this thread. ProMaster/Phoenix 100 F3.5 Macro. What is the difference - Photo.net photo.net Forum

The Promaster is actually a decent aftermarket lens. it's made by Cosina in Japan, and has been sold under the Vivitar and Phoenix names.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 31, 2009)

My friend/mentor rented the 100mm Canon macro to try it out on a few ring shots.  He's now ordered the lens... does that tell you how good it is, that a professional fell in love with it after about 10 minutes of usage?  

I saw the results and was very impressed.  If you are not sure, rent it out and see for yourself.  I don't purchase extention tubes... they are simply OK, and I never purchase anything that is simply "ok" in the lens department.


----------



## Dao (Aug 31, 2009)

I did read a lot about the ProMaster/Vivitar/Phenoix/Cosina 100mm macro in the past.  From what I read, optically, it is very good.  The lens itself is a 1:2 macro but it shipped with macro lens attachment to make it 1:1.

The opticical quality drop slightly with the macro attachment.

Most of the review I read said the build is very plastic, like a toy and the AF is very slow.  But if it is for macro shots, slow AF may not be a big issue.  But for $100, I think it is not bad. Slrgear.com has a review on that lens, go there an take a look. (Under Vivitar brand)


At one point, I was planning to get one used for my Canon EOS, but I was not able to find one (new or used).  I only found the FD mount version for Canon. (as well as for other non-Canon mounts)



I also looked at some older macro lenses with adapter for EF mount. (manual focus)
At the end,  I bought a older EF 100mm macro F/2.8 (non USM) lens for a little over $300 on ebay and it is pretty good. AF is not as fast as the USM, but good enough and very good optically.

Here is shot that I took with the older EF 100mm macro lens from Canon.










So for about $15x more than what the ProMaster, you maybe able to find one too.  Also, the Tamron 90mm macro lens has a rebate of $60 now and it rated pretty good as well.


----------



## jbylake (Sep 11, 2009)

Dao said:


> I did read a lot about the ProMaster/Vivitar/Phenoix/Cosina 100mm macro in the past. From what I read, optically, it is very good. The lens itself is a 1:2 macro but it shipped with macro lens attachment to make it 1:1.
> 
> The opticical quality drop slightly with the macro attachment.
> 
> ...


 
Ended up buying the 100mm Canon FD Macro with the 50U extension off of ebay.  Lens looks emaculate, but haven't got a chance to play with it yet.  I want to try some macro, so maybe I can post a couple of pics and then get help and advice through C&C , from people with experience in macro.

Thanks all for the replies,

J:mrgreen:


----------

